# So you want to get a puppy...



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I *love* this pup. She’s smart, funny and tenacious. And she’s a lot of work.

Everything in life right now revolves around Kaos, *EVERYTHING*!

This goes through my head often, “Oh Kaos just pooped and/or pee’d, now would be a good time to crate and vacuum/do dishes/take a shower/etc”. That crating when I’m home means about 5-7 minutes of barking/howling, (this was actually written 4 days ago and it's now about a minute of barking/howling) it’s got to be frustrating to know that others are around and you don’t get to join the fun

She goes to the office with me and is crated in my Explorer (Winters are mild in my part of Oregon), there is no other option. I couldn’t afford a pet sitter to come at least 3 times a day to potty her while I’m gone and I can’t/won’t/wouldn’t leave her outside, this would be asking for trouble of all sorts. Luckily I have a flexible job so I can just go a bit early, leave a bit late and take a couple extra breaks in the day to go out and potty her.

On leash  100% of the time in the house so I can stop her from bugging Dante who she wants/tries to grab by the leg/tail/neck ruff/etc every time they pass each other, *EVERY* time. She’s on a 30-foot long line out in my fenced backyard if Dante is out as well for the same reason. 

*Very* closely supervising the play between Dante and Kaos, he’s a lot bigger than she is and could hurt her without meaning too. On the other hand she’s tenacious and with those sharp puppy teeth could easily shred an ear

Being *very* careful with high value treats, like the Elk antlers

Running out to potty every 2-3 hours 24/7, it will be nice someday to have 8 hours of straight sleep again

The accidents in the house (all my fault, but still, they’re a pain)

Making sure Dante and I get 1 on 1 time

Making sure Kaos and I get 1 on 1 time

Making sure Dante, Kaos and I get time together

I’m just waiting for her next round of vaccines and then I’ll start taking her to classes, I’m thinking that will keep us busy for at least 3 months as we work through the levels of classes. I can’t imagine having this pup and not going to classes with her.

Please, really think through this decision. *REALLY* think about it! 

I







this pup, she’s a delightful girl (Thanks Lee!), but getting a puppy is a lot of work and anyone that decides to add one to their family needs to really sit down and be honest with themselves about if it is really the right thing to do. 

I’m tired, I’m very happy (people have commented on that) but I’m very tired.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Truer words were never spoken! 
Excellent post. 
A puppy is a lot of work but worth every minute.
And people need to consider their lifestyle and ability to commit before getting a puppy in order to do it justice and not go crazy in the mean time 
Adorable pic btw


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Barb E said:


> getting a puppy is a lot of work and anyone that decides to add one to their family needs to really sit down and be honest with themselves about if it is really the right thing to do.
> 
> I’m tired, I’m very happy (people have commented on that) but I’m very tired.


Very well said! 

I feel exactly the same abour our pup. I've been telling people she's my third baby, but I really truly mean it. She's just as much work as a baby! I'm exhausted just as much as I was after having my two boys. But just like a new baby, I love her to bits and can't imagine life without her. And all the effort it takes to look after her is worth it simply because she's like a child to me and I love her. :wub:

I am looking forward to a full nights sleep again though. When I start to feel cranky and down, I remind myself that the plus side of having a puppy is that everything is in fast forward. You go from newborn to potty training to teaching to be a decent creature all within the first year or two. It takes about 18 years with human babies! LOL


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I agree with EVERY word you've said. I invite anyone who feels unsure whether or not they want a GSD puppy to read "It's a Tough Life for Amaretto". Amaretto is my full time job on top of school. There are two 3-hour slots in the day for me to do things after she's had an hour of play outside...other than that, she is tethered to me at all times.

She brings me a lot of joy, and I love her tons, but she is more work than I've ever imagined and stresses me out more than school does.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

When I got Masi, I hadn't had an 8 week old puppy in gosh, about 10 years,,I 'knew' what I was in for as she wasn't my first 'rodeo' but gosh what culture shock LOL.

The 2 am potty breaks were killers, jump out of bed, half asleep, grab the puppy, race down the stairs hoping you don't break your neck or the other 3 dogs knock ya over, go outside, stand there with my eyes closed praying she'd hurry up...Nope, just chasing fire flies))

and then as soon as the sun comes up, again, race downstairs, outside, 

I think night time was the worst, I thought I'd never get a full nights sleep again but it's over pretty fast, and you wonder where that little fuzzy puppy went


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Yup.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I need to print out your post and hang it on my wall. Food for thought before thinking about that third dog...


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Good_Karma said:


> I need to print out your post and hang it on my wall. Food for thought before thinking about that third dog...


Me too! Kinda puts a screeching halt to wanting a puppy!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So true, Barb! Puppies are 50% fun, 50% a PITA. I love them, but man, they are a LOT of work!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

So, for the puppy-owner suffering from all of the glorious puppiness, when did your life stop revolving around the puppy? When does, "oh, it's time to potty" stop becoming a constant message across your mind?


----------

